# iPhone 3G and e-ticket check in...



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I just read an interesting discussion over at another site where quite a few people here in Canada and one over in Europe has used their iPhone 3G to check in with an e-ticket. I think this is totally awesome!

Air Canada has started this in Canada where you just show your iPhone and the barcode on the screen, and they can actually just scan your screen. It's pretty cool, and over in Copenhagen they are doing the same thing. So, it has started in some countries and doesn't work all over, but a paperless check in, could be on its way via your iPhone e-ticket confirmation e-mail. I know that there are Kiosks that do this, but now with Air Canada you can skip all that from what I have read.

Has anyone here done this yet in Canada with Air Canada? There was a person who tried it with WestJet, but no go, they had to go back to the Kiosk and print out a paper e-ticket.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I read about a guy trying it a while ago before the 3G came out but in the USA. I'm always afraid to try it because of how screwy the airports are these days.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

According to Air Canada though, they're doing like a pilot project to see how it works. So it is official with Air Canada as the person who tried it actually had a screen of it on their iPhone. You're correct though, people are not up to date with technology and could be a hassle in the beginning. I can only see this becoming more widespread acceptable as time goes on.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Next thing you know they confiscate it claiming it's suspicious.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I haven't seen this happen yet but I have seen travellers just showing the attendant the data on a Blackberry screen rather than reading stuff off. The attendants are aware of the check-in options and if treated respectfully will probably try to use your information in the easiest way possible.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i did this on westjest to and from vancouver last week. they call it an e-BP. "electronic-BoardingPass". I showed it to check my luggage, and through securirty and boarding. Getting on the plane, the (hot) stewardess said "oooh is that the new iPhone?" and i said "no, this is my piece of CRAP old one." 
of course I was kidding, it's still my baby, but i want the 3g one. just cos.

e-BP is text. this is what it said

*DO NOT PRINT YOUR e-BP.
N'imprimez pas votre carte d'embarquement electronique.

SURNAME/NAME
GATE/PORTE A3 @ 4:00 PM
FLT/VOL WS 626 26Jul YYZ
SEQ#058

SEAT/SIEGE 10E
DEP Vancouver @ 4:30 PM
ARV/ARR Toronto @ 11:51 PM 
PNR SK9JBA
*


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I work for WestJet and we have guests who use our e-BP product all the time, especially business travelers. If you have bags to "drop", you will need to find the "Self Service Baggage Drop" line at the WestJet ticket counter. The advantage of being in this line is that the base (WestJet airport staff) dedicates more manpower to the bag drop line to allow for a faster experience.

If you just have carry-on bags, you can skip the entire process and head straight through security. 

On *our e-BP's there is no bar code,* all you need is the "Seq #." Just let the gate agent know you have an e-BP, tell them your sequence number, and show them one piece of government issued photo ID. This is the fastest process.

Please note that the e-BP is only available for domestic flights at this time. We're working on getting them at the US bases so stay tuned! Also, please be advised that if you are traveling with a lap held infant or have requested any special service (wheelchair, traveling with an oxygen tank, etc.) e-BP's cannot be issued.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I used the e-BP on a WestJet flight to NFLD last November on my 1st Gen iPhone. It's a great service! Less paper wasted. The CSR didn't bat an eye, she just looked at the number and my passport and checked me in.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

This is great news! Looks like two of our airlines in Canada are going paperless, this is awesome!


----------

